# What is a safe alternative for ferret litter?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you tried sieving the litter, or pouring it from one container to another somewhere outside (take care to stand upwind!). I'm afraid I know very little about ferrets, so can't suggest an alternative hat you are likely to have in the house.


----------



## Mischief_Managed (Aug 31, 2020)

When my daughter had ferrets, she used to use the yesterday's news for their litter (recycled newspaper into small pieces).


----------

